# Where To Purchase 90 Deg Caped Oiler?



## 38Bill (Dec 21, 2016)

I just dragged home a 9" Troyke rotary table. The RT is in very good shape but I just realized its missing a single 90 degree oiler. I have been looking online but I'm not finding much. McMaster-Carr offers a few but they go for around $25 which seems crazy to me. Anybody have any other sources for something like this? Thanks.


----------



## francist (Dec 22, 2016)

Might try here. 

http://www.gitsmfg.com/catalog/oil-hole-covers/

-frank


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 22, 2016)

The correct term for them is "oil hole cover".  I bought some recently from Amazon, who had the best prices.  "Gits" is a common brand name.


----------



## 38Bill (Dec 22, 2016)

Bob Korves said:


> The correct term for them is "oil hole cover".  I bought some recently from Amazon, who had the best prices.  "Gits" is a common brand name.



Thanks, They seem to go by several different names. Gits claims Fastenall carries their products but I am unable to find them in Fatenall's online catalog.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 22, 2016)

38Bill said:


> Thanks, They seem to go by several different names. Gits claims Fastenall carries their products but I am unable to find them in Fatenall's online catalog.


This:
https://www.fastenal.com/products/g...ts"|~ ~|categoryl3:"602366 Grease Fittings"|~
appears to be the only one Fastenal has.


----------



## sd624 (Dec 22, 2016)

I just bought two from Amazon. 8.46 each.


----------



## 38Bill (Dec 24, 2016)

I found many places selling them but nobody has the 1/4" drive on in stock. Must be a popular size.


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 24, 2016)

An option, not as pretty or OEM, is to pick up a lil brass elbow at the local hardware store and then insert a threaded straight Git or bolt/plug.
Pick up the real deal when you are placing a regular order or when you stumble across one.

Daryl
MN


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 25, 2016)

38Bill said:


> I found many places selling them but nobody has the 1/4" drive on in stock. Must be a popular size.


1/4" may be an obsolete size they don't make anymore.  5/16" is the more common size.  Some where I have a few NOS 90 deg one's.  They slowly disappear over the years as I use them.


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 25, 2016)

Here is the listing from McMasterCarr.

https://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-oil-cups/=15mnq4p


----------

